# A Poll: What are the BEST fishing glasses??



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

I've been a member for about four months now and have never run across a thread discussing sunglasses. I know that most prefer the Costa 580's. Which lenses? Dark, Yellow, Green??How do they compare to other brands? How good are Oakleys? I just thought a good round table discussion of good, better, best, or crap could help some of us out who are unsure. Everyone's top three to five list by brand and model would be interesting to see. 

I currently have Oakley Flak Jacket Black model #429796. How do these rate??

:clap or :reallycrying ?


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

for spotting inshore, you want amber lenses...offshore, you want mirrored lenses for blocking out more light....I only use amber:toast


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a pair of Costa wave killers with the Amber 400 lense and a pair of Maui Jim Ho opika with the grey lense. The Maui Jims are lighter but I love my Costas


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

*Solar Bait,* designed by Dr Gary Nesty, O.D. who graduated with honors from Indiana University School of Optometry in 1973. Dr. Nesty started fishing at age six and his love for the outdoors continued to grow. After graduation, he continually struggled to acquire proper eye protection for his fishing and hunting needs. In 1985, Dr. Nesty began to research and develop eye protection products specifically designed for the sports enthusiast. After nine years of development and the establishment of the finest group of world-class fishermen and hunters to field test the product, Dr. Nesty was ready to establish Solar Bat® Enterprises, Inc. Armed with his vast knowledge of ocular physiology, optical lens design and frame ergonomics, Dr. Nesty, with the help of his sports professionals to field test and make recommendations, designed a revolutionary line of eye protection frames and lenses. In 1994, the Noctular® lens was introduced as the first lens of its kind, then Solar Bat introduced the Noctular® Generation 2 lens in 2002. In 2005, Dr. Nesty proudly to announced the replacement of the Noctular® Generation 2 lens with the optically advanced Noctular® PNV lens.



Solar Bait Sun Glasses



I will be a dealer soon!


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

Which lens from this link http://oakley.com/pd/5201http://oakley.com/pd/5201would you recommend? Bonze, Gold, or Fire polarized?


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

I like Costa's make sure you get the 580 lenses they are great. I also hear Maui Jim makes some good optics may buy some for this season.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

i havent tried them, but ive heard great things about the gradient polarization of LX eyewear's glasses. ive almost always fished with costas. 4 pairs now. my first polarized glasses were oakleys. i liked them, but because they were grey lens, i like the costas better because i have amber lenses. (bette for early morning, and late afternoon sight fishing)


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I wear costa hammerhead 580's really like the lenses but I hate the frames. They are a little to thick. They make my ears poke out all crazy.LOL

I use to have a pair of SPY polarized and a pair of Dragon polarized both were awesome till I lost em.


----------



## a1SlowHand (Oct 6, 2007)

As for me and the rate that I lose, break, scratch , etc. sunglasses, I just get the cheapest uv pair that fits. I figure I have saved myself hundreds of dollars over the years.

Oh yeah I got my advise from ZZ Top.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I have costas. My primary pair are hammerhead 580's. I have amber lens with green mirror. I have a pair of blue fathoms for offshore. I also have a backup pair of Amber/green brines. I love the hammerhead frame. Find what frame you like best, it is important for them to be comfy


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got costa wave killers with amber lenses/green mirror. They are great!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Iwear costas but I think what your asking is pretty much personal preference. I haven't seen any hard test data to indicate one is better than the other (brand wise) when comparing the same shade and similar lens types. There probably is but like high fidelity sound equipment - I think most folks would be hard pressed to notice a difference if there were truly a blind test. Flame away you product loyalists.


----------



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

Is there any difference in performance between the amber/green mirror 580's and the copper 580's? Which is better for cobia season. I have the green 580's and tend to like them.


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=43505&posts=22

I remembered this thread from the old forum. In it you will find where Joe Z recommends an off brand Costa. I never got over to GBBT, but plan on it in the next couple of weeks to check these out.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (2/7/2008)* I have amber lens with green mirror.



is that possible? both amber AND green mirror are 2 separate lens colors...do you mean green frame with amber lens? just wondrin. never seen amber and green mirror lens together (or any other 2 color combinations for that matter)


oh and everything i have heard about maui jims is absolutely horrible. bad warrently, not durable, etc. i have had the same fathoms (well, they've been replaced several times, but at no cost to me) for 7 years now, and my swordfishes for about 3 years. one of the very few products our team endorses. great product, great warranty, great turnaround time. cant beat em'


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

costa 580's are amber lenses, thats what makes them special.

i have costa fathom 580's with green lenses


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

any costa with copper 580 lenss should do the job.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I used to have a pair of Oakleys with Polarized Blue Ice Iridium lenses that were AMAZING!!! I put them right up beside my Costa MP2s regular blue mirrored and they did cut the glare better and were more comfortable, due to their light weight. Problem is, plastic lenses and I scratched them to hell and back... now I just have costas and enjoy the fact that I can't scratch the glass (though heavy) lenses. I'd try Oakley again if I promised myself to take really good care of the lenses.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *a1SlowHand (2/7/2008)*As for me and the rate that I lose, break, scratch , etc. sunglasses, I just get the cheapest uv pair that fits. .


Me too! I scratched a pair a few weeks ago, so I went to Bass Pro, found another pair of stylish UV blocking, polarized glasses for $17. I don't worry about losing, scratching, or dropping them overboard at that price & they are great glasses (IMO)... My husband had a pair of $300 prescription Ray-Bans that he had placed on his hat one day & guess where they ended up? Bottom of the AtlanticOcean..... lesson learned.


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Maui Jims!


----------



## Eric B. (Feb 8, 2008)

I got a pair of Costa 580 Ospreys in Blue mirror for Christmas. And i would not wear anyother brand of Sunglasses if some one paid me to do it. I love these things, they have the sides that are removeable if it is kinda overcast letting more light in or if its one of thos bluebird sky days u can pop the side covers on and cut all glare off the glasses and see forever into the water


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

I've been wearin' Keanon's for the past 3 years. They re great for the guy with a bigger head, Coasta are for a narrow peanut head! So, if you have a fat head....these are the best out there! Rhino's and the Kore are the 2 styles I wear.

http://www.kaenon.com/product.cfm?action=show_product&product_id=592


----------



## SPECKDECK (Oct 2, 2007)

I have been using Costa Triple Tails with blue lenses for about 3 years now. Best I've had. I always seem to see the fish first. I call it a talent, but they say it's the glasses! Mostly all offshore fishin.


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

I've had my Costa Del Mar TP2s black frame with green mirror for a few years,and there an all around good pair of glasses not too big or bulky.Only thing about this style is that the gel inserts on the legs will come off over time.The warranty on Costas are great,just send them in and they will get fixed pretty fast.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (2/7/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Freespool (2/7/2008)* I have amber lens with green mirror.
> ...


Nah he's right Hoo, go to Costas website and check out how they are made. The Green mirror is based off the amber lense and the blue mirror is based off the grey lense. Here's the link for ya http://www.costadelmar.com/ourJourney/technology.cfm


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

Costa 580s are great lenses, copper or amber for cobia....what I really love is the warranty...I've sent mine back 3-4x already...sat on 'em,etc...If you are gonna spend ~$200, you want a lifetime 'no ?s asked' warranty...imho


----------



## Scabs (Oct 30, 2007)

Maui Jim Volcanoes on a sunny day. Keanon Rhinos on a cloudy day.


----------



## Bluewater Cowboy (Oct 1, 2007)

I have been wearing Kaenons for the last 4 years and love them. I don't know if youneed a fat head to wear them, because I don't have a big head.I wore costas before that and they where good too. But I love my kaenons.


----------

